# MN area breeder



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

bizzy said:


> I'm a few years out(need to get out of grad school first  ) but am looking for golden primarly to compeate with in obediance. I would like any recomendations for breeders in the MN area. The other thread on breeders got me thinking it might be good to start reasearching now. Can't wait to have a goldie in my life again.


You can do research on The Golden Retriever Club of America

I would recommend getting to know your local golden retriever breed club as they will have breeder contacts.

Also, I hope you'll consider the possibility of rescuing a golden. You can also search for rescues in your area on the same website I posted above. Rescue dogs are wonderful dogs!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

For obedience, you most likely want a field bred dog. Sure, some show dogs have gone to the ultimate top in obedience, but many are too big boned, too slow, not good jumpers, and a little more laid back in some cases than you'd want to really work with. This depends if you want to get a CD for a laugh or if you want to an OTCh dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Judy Super of Westmarch Golden Retrievers has dogs who do it all-obedience, conformation, agility, tracking and even a couple of JH's. And she does it right, with beautiful dogs.

Pedigree: BISS Am/Can CH Westmarch One For The Money CDX, AX, AXJ, RE as an example

Here is her contact information:
Westmarch Goldens
Judy Super
Plymouth, Minnesota
763-473-3274
Email: [email protected]

And really look around. My grandpuppy is a big boy, Specialty winning conformation champ and he sired the #1 Obedience golden for at least one year, and member of the US Crufts team, Skater. Skater's breeder had a definite plan however.

Pedigree: OTCH Breakwater Ice Skater UDX 32 JH WC


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> For obedience, you most likely want a field bred dog. Sure, some show dogs have gone to the ultimate top in obedience, but many are too big boned, too slow, not good jumpers, and a little more laid back in some cases than you'd want to really work with. This depends if you want to get a CD for a laugh or if you want to an OTCh dog.


Are you thinking of agility dogs?

Why would bone structure be a huge concern with a dog who competes in sports such rally obedience? I'm just curious.

I know Shamus's breeder does confirmation (he comes from show lines) but she also does competition obedience.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks to all for your replies. Shamus I do love rescue dogs and they are in the running as well. Have one sleeping at the foot of my bed right now. My only concern is physical soundness. I will love whatever dog I get regarless but since my intention is to show I want to go into the selection process with that in mind. Aquaclair I will look at both but have to admit I like the look of the bigger boned ones. Tahnee thanks So much I will deffintly look into Westmarch. I believe it is possible to breed a dog that meets its type and still has the brains to do what it was breed to do.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, maybe not rally (I know nothing about it) but I would rather have a 55 pound sleek ball of muscle for any performance event than an 80 pound ball of fluff. I think they can handle hot outdoor shows better, jump faster and easier, and usually they're more active and driven. Of course NOT always- but in general, if somebody says they want a live-wire obedience dog, I'd suggest working lines.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Judy Super of Westmarch Golden Retrievers has dogs who do it all-obedience, conformation, agility, tracking and even a couple of JH's. And she does it right, with beautiful dogs.
> 
> Pedigree: BISS Am/Can CH Westmarch One For The Money CDX, AX, AXJ, RE as an example
> 
> ...


Skater has a lot of field behind him... all those Topbrass dogs.

UDX 32! That's so cool! Dayum! 320 UDX legs.... that's a LOT of UDX legs! He has to be a very well put together dog to hold up with all that jumping in open and utility - especially to do the turn off the broad jump.

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well, maybe not rally (I know nothing about it) but I would rather have a 55 pound sleek ball of muscle for any performance event than an 80 pound ball of fluff. I think they can handle hot outdoor shows better, jump faster and easier, and usually they're more active and driven. Of course NOT always- but in general, if somebody says they want a live-wire obedience dog, I'd suggest working lines.


I agree that if you want a "live wire" dog, field is the way to go. I, too, prefer the sleek, compact, super-athletic Golden -- That's Quiz to the letter!
But, I also think you can get a good working dog outside of the field lines, so long as there's some field in there somewhere. I'd only suggest staying away from what I call the Malibu Barbie Goldens... the HUGE, heavily conformation-bred dogs. If you look hard enough, you can find one with the drive to want to keep working for you, but at the larger end of the size scale, I think it's harder for the dog to hold up over time with the jumping. If there's MORE dog to jump, it's going to be harder on the body, especially over the long haul campaign.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the imput.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Skater has a lot of field behind him... all those Topbrass dogs.
> 
> UDX 32! That's so cool! Dayum! 320 UDX legs.... that's a LOT of UDX legs! He has to be a very well put together dog to hold up with all that jumping in open and utility - especially to do the turn off the broad jump.
> 
> -S


I haven't seen Skater but agree-he must be well put together to hold up so well. She did another breeding to my grandpup (CH. Endeavor's Alberta Clipper) that produced another OTCH as well.

Pedigree: OTCH Breakwater Triple Crown UDX

I've seen Racer and am as frustrated as Pauline that he has not been able to finish.

It is interesting that when I bred Clipper's mother, I had a lot of people wanting companion hunting dogs and I sent most of them elsewhere, explaining that this was strictly a conformation breeding. Then the puppies came-I had never had such smart, energetic and birdy pups! Took me totally by surprise, and put me through the wringer for 8 weeks, as wrangling them was a constant challenge! The ones that did end up as companion hunters blew their owners and trainers out of the water with their enthusiasm


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

My breeder is out of MN. He pretty much breeds field competition, but he puts out beautiful dogs. But they do it all as a golden should be able too. Kode's Grandma Maxi is Topbrass. You really can't loose with a TopBrass, they've been out there for a long time and are well bred. 

Word of warning, they are very high energy dogs but training gives you the control you need, they are non stop and will give there last breath, i've seen the time i've had to pull Kode back because he wouldn't slow down out there. But excellent inside and around the home as a golden should be. Very well rounded dogs.

Kodes out of Maxhavens, he's a Swampcollie pup.


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

*Our MN breeder*

Check out Rolling Oaks Goldens in Litchfield

Golden Retrievers: Golden puppies for sale in Minnesota, Breeders

That is where we got Belle and they do an AWESOME job breeding their dogs and raising the puppies. They came recommended to us by a friend who has one of their dogs who is 9 years old and is fabulous and are "endorsed" by the Greater MN Golden Ret. Club when I called to check on this breeder. The woman I spoke to said that Rolling Oaks is definately a preferred breeder in their organization. 

Of course you will want to make sure that the dogs they produce will suite your specific needs/wants but Barb and Russ are fantastic! The pictures of their breeding dogs may be a little outdated as she said it is so expensive to update the actualy website but the best place to find current pics are under her blog which is updated pretty much on a weekly basis. 

Good Luck!:smooch:


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great recomendations. I'm sure I will be asking a lot more questions as the time gets nearer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Judy Super of Westmarch Golden Retrievers has dogs who do it all-obedience, conformation, agility, tracking and even a couple of JH's. And she does it right, with beautiful dogs.
> 
> Pedigree: BISS Am/Can CH Westmarch One For The Money CDX, AX, AXJ, RE as an example
> 
> ...


How fun !!! I just sent Jill a you tube of Skater this am on Facebook. I was honored to be able to see and meet Skater and Dave at a show here in Dallas last summer. Even now, he's beautiful and certainly enjoys his time with Dave !!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stSfvqA9Mmg

How fun to see his pedigree and see Linda's influence!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> How fun !!! I just sent Jill a you tube of Skater this am on Facebook. I was honored to be able to see and meet Skater and Dave at a show here in Dallas last summer. Even now, he's beautiful and certainly enjoys his time with Dave !!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stSfvqA9Mmg
> 
> How fun to see his pedigree and see Linda's influence!!


Oh wow-I had not seen this video! How cool!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was so excited to watch this on facebook this morning, but did not realize he was so much of Linda's. It must be SUCH a great feeling to know a dog like this is on earth because of you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I was so excited to watch this on facebook this morning, but did not realize he was so much of Linda's. It must be SUCH a great feeling to know a dog like this is on earth because of you!


I didn't either, but it sure is fun to find the common threads. Big WooHOOS to Linda !!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Clipper was just a grandpuppy, out of my boy Scout, but the litter that produced him was a really neat one. The breeding of my Kahli to Ch. Twin-Beau-D's Hi Speed Chase surprised me with the working ability and intelligence in the litter, not to mention looks. Several pups from that litter went on to be companion hunters and their owners still mourn that they have not been able to find that nose and that level of ability since. And of course that is the litter Clipper's mom came from.

And of course, Pauline's girl came to the table with such a wonderful pedigree, full of obedience and field, as well as conformation. She knew her pedigree and knew exactly what she wanted to produce, and pretty much got it.

As a breeder, it is so wonderful to see what other people can do with your lines, and to trace your dogs on down the line


----------

